#  Vorstellungen >   nach Gebärmutter entfernung unangenehmer geruch >

## pipa

ich hatte jetzt im märz die  Gebärmutterentvernung und kämpfe seit dem mit unangenehmen geruch der scheide was kann ich tun ?

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo  Pipa 
Herzlich Willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net   
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei uns im Forum.
Im Vorstellungs-Forum wird deine Frage leider unter gehen.
Aber wie ich sehe hast du sie ja schon in Krankheiten gestellt.  :Smiley:  
Liebe Grüße   
Michael

----------

